# Long Island Retriever Field Trial



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Here are the Qual. callbacks going to the waterblind:

1,2,4,9,10,12,15,16,17,22,23,24,25,26,31

As far as the Open they are still running the 1st series with about 20-25 dogs left to run. What I have heard is that it is a quad with a mom & pop and only about 7 dogs so far have done it without a handle!! Will post more info as I get it.
________
Sex tube


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi Brenda! Thanks so much for posting everything!!!


----------



## aabraham (Dec 18, 2004)

How about after the water blind in the Q?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

OPEN CALLBACKS AFTER THE 1ST SERIES:
2,10,12,13,17,22,26,27,31,33,34,37,38,39,41,42,46,50,51,52,53,55,56,58,64,66,69

total of 27


Sorry I dont have anymore info on the Qual....not sure if they did anything else today....will post if I hear anything.
________
Jaguar c-type picture


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

CALLBACKS FOR THE QUAL. LAST SERIES:

4,10,12,15,16,22,23,24,25,31
________
Chrysler Horizon


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

CALLBACKS FOR THE OPEN - GOING TO THE WATER BLIND:

2,12,13,17,22,26,27,33,34,37,41,42,50,52,55,58,64,66


18 total
________
Honda VF1000 history


----------



## LabLady (Jan 27, 2003)

Wow! Molly and Nellie are still hanging in there. I went home last night after that "blood bath" first series  

Vikki


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Sorry to hear you didnt survive the 1st Series, you were in very good company if that helps at all. Sure do hope that Kenny can get Nellie and Molly to the last series ...that would be really cool!!
________
IOLITE REVIEWS


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

OPEN CALLBACKS TO THE LAST SERIES AND AMT. CALLBACKS TO THE WATERBLIND:

OPEN- 2, 13, 17, 33, 37, 41, 50, 55


AMT. CALLBACKS TO THE WATER BLIND

1, 6, 13, 15, 24, 25, 26 27, 28, 30, 40
________
Dodge Ram


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

AMT. CALLBACKS TO THE WATER MARKS

13, 15, 24, 25, 26 27, 28, 30, 40

What I was told is that they are going to wait until the Open finishes there water marks before they start. The open water marks are a triple with I think one retired and not long marks but tight!! 2 dogs had run so far at 10am.
________
Penny stocks


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Brenda:

Do you have the results for the Q or the Derby?

Thanks for keeping us posted with callbacks, etc.

Paula


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Sorry I haven't heard anything about the Q or the derby....I will see if Kenny can find out anything for you.
________
Bmw Model Designations


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

QUAL RESULTS

1st- #17 Peconic Bays Bubba Bear /Owner-Dolores & Richard C Smith/
Handler-Dolores Smith

2nd- #22 Trifecta's For Keepsake/owner-Lisa kane /Handler- Grace Mondrosch

3rd- #24 Roughwater's Midnight Charge /owner-Myra M and Stephen G Fuguet Handler-Myra Fuguet

4th- #31 Miss Effie Hess /Owner/Handler- Woody Spong

RJ- #25 Sommit's Jackson at River's Edge /Owner/Handler Alex Abraham

Jams- 23, 12, 4
________
Vaporizer volcano


----------



## DAVEY (Oct 18, 2003)

*Long Island*

SUPER CONGRATULATIONS TO MY GOOD FRIEND PAUL MOCCIARO WITH FC-AFC LONGSHOT BLACK TALON ON GETTING A 3RD IN THE OPEN!!!! WAY TO GO PAUL!!! DAVEY 8)


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

The jms are wrong for the qual I was 15 and got a jam in the qual with Murray


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

So sorry about missing your number on the Jams in the Qual. You know how it is when you get info second hand!! 

OPEN RESULTS:

1ST - #55 FC Castlebay's Heir Borne - O /Lynora Budd - H /Ed Forry

2ND - #13 FC/CFC/CAFC Wingover's Little Joe - O /Dudley Millikin Jr. -H/David Mosher

3RD -#33 FC/AFC Longshot Black Talon -O /Robert Willow - H/Paul Mocciaro

4TH - #17 Kingsway James Midnite Gold -O/ John Austin -H/Jeff Stoneman

sorry don't have RJ or Jams


AMT. RESULTS:

1ST - JENNY GRASSSE (sorry I dont know which dog) but did qual for the Natl.
2nd- # 28 FC/AFC High Tech CEO - O/Edward & Linda Haskins H/ED
3RD -#27 FC Castlebay's Heir Borne - O/Lynora Budd H-LYNN
4TH-#24 Cropper's Hit & Run O/H-Newt Cropper

RJ-NELSON SILLS (sorry dont know which dog)

JAMS- #25 COMET-GREG MCGEE, ALSO STEVE FERGUSON...sorry don't know which dog
________
SUZUKI TWIN HISTORY


----------



## msdaisey (May 13, 2004)

ZOOM WINS ANOTHER DERBY!!! Go Camp Cropper. . . 8)


----------



## aabraham (Dec 18, 2004)

Does anyone know the other derby placements?


----------



## Geoff Buckius (Feb 3, 2004)

Yeah that Derby win gives Zoom 53 points :shock:


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

> jam in the qual with Murray


Congratulations!!


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Thanks Judy


----------

